# Fishing Gear Swap Meet at Broxson Outdoors



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Since the swap meet at J&M tackle in Orange Beach was a hit, I have contacted Broxson Outdoors in Navarre, Florida and they will host another swap meet on 14 May 2011 starting at 0700 am. You can call the store or contact myself through the forum. I have contacted the Okaloosa Pier and they put up a flier for us. Could someone please take care of the Pensacola Pier, Panama City Beach Pier and Orange Beach Pier? I would appreciate it if you all could help pass the word. It would be nice to have this one be a success also. I hope to see all who I have met last weekend and look forward to meeting more of you forum folks. There is a link under the link section on this page to Broxson Outdoors site http://www.broxsonoutdoors.com/index.html. Their number is 850-936-0230. Bring all the Rods, Reels, Nets, Tackle you are ready to get rid of and have some fun selling and meeting more members!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like a win-win proposition. :thumbup: 

Two suggestions, I would ask a mod to move this post to *General Discussion* for better exposure and make sure to bump this thread towards the end of April.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2010)

*Great Idea*

I will be there, this would be great for us local wh can't allways make it out to far for gear.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Swap Meet*

It is also Broxson Outdoors 1 year anniversary! I have talked to a lot of people who plan on being there. Let all your fishing friends know as well. It should prove to be a good time!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

James Broxson is good people, I will make sure to be at this one !!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

That unfortunately is the same day as the Billy Bowlegs Poker Run so unfortunately I won't be able to make it! Sounds like a great even though for sure!


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds like a good time for all,


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Let's not forget about upcoming swap meet on the 14th of May.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Coming up this weekend, looking forward to it.


----------



## JBROOKSCUSTOMS (May 10, 2011)

I asked the folks at the Navarre Pier if they knew about it. No one did. You should take them a flyer.


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Swap Meet*

I was told they had one posted, I will take care of it, Thanks!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

I assume the swap meet is still on for this weekend???


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes it is. I hope to see many people there! Should be a good time!


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Swap Meet*

The people at Navarre Pier know about it and it is still on for Saturday! Hope to see all of you there!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

It's pouring in Shalimar is still going to happen raining??:whistling:


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Headed there now


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

Rain cleared about 6:00 am and the swap meet was a success! Not as many showed as expected due to the rain the night before, but it was beautiful out all day. I met many forum members and made some new friends. We will have another one hopefully in October. Thanks to all those who stopped by and thanks to Broxons Outdoors for putting up with us in their parking lot. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## redfishguy83 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah had a great time at the swap meet! Squidder I be will contact, you have some really nice gear also need to see if you get me a couple of handles!:thumbup:


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*Swap Meet*

Contact me anytime, I will try to help any way I can.


----------

